

GCC 4.8 release - Marat_Dukhan
http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.8/changes.html

======
shared4you
Oh well, this release page has been up for months! Please consider changing
the title to "GCC 4.8 upcoming changes" or something like that. I got confused
that 4.8 was released today!

Like already pointed out, 4.8 is _not_ yet released!

~~~
jlgreco
It seems what happened today is:

    
    
      The GCC 4.8 branch has been created and a first release candidate
      is being prepared right now.  The branch is closed for now.
    

<http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2013-03/msg00124.html>

~~~
wereHamster
"As of this time no releases of GCC 4.8 have yet been made"
(<http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.8/>).

~~~
jlgreco
For that matter: "Last modified 2013-02-08."

------
Tsiolkovsky
Actually only the release candidate of GNU GCC 4.8 is released. The final
release is expected in about a week or so:
<http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2013-03/msg00127.html>

------
ciupicri
_GCC now uses C++ as its implementation language._

It looks like C++ is getting some traction. BIND has also made the switch to
C++ (and Python).

~~~
stefantalpalaru
Isn't it just the subset compatible with C for now?

~~~
mpyne
That's what it was for a couple of years, but now they've flipped the switch
to where a C++03 compiler will actually be required.

Note this is drastically different from a requirement to use advanced C++,
coders can still use the subset of "C style" C++ if that's easier for them.

------
oakwhiz
The new AVR enhancements are interesting. They added Embedded C fixed-point
arithmetic. I wonder how often Arduino folks will use this.

------
turtlepower
They had me at -Og.

~~~
edwintorok
The -fsanitize=address and -fsanitize=thread sound like a very useful feature
too, a nice complement to valgrind and -fmudflap.

------
KPe118
Nice! Could someone plz explain to me what it's not technically easy to have
the ASan profiler also on windows? In other words, do you prefer other OSes
for development due to tools like ASan?

Thanks

------
nathell
Especially with the C++ change, GCC seems to be on the verge of crashing in
under its own weight. I have the feeling that clang or something else,
something simpler, will eventually prevail.

~~~
groovy2shoes
Clang and LLVM are written in C++...

~~~
sambe
I can't be sure, but I don't think that was the point of the parent. The
comment was with respect to the change, not a criticism of the language.

~~~
mpyne
The "change" has been underway for years now, it's not a sudden event by any
means. Even now, where a C++ compiler is "required", it's not as if a drastic
alteration of the code base has been performed. Given that, all I can read the
complaint as, is a criticism of the language chosen.

